# pigeon hen not laying eggs



## SALMAN (Nov 24, 2007)

HI 

i am salam from pakistan ,i got a problem my pigeon hen not layying eggs i tried all sort of vita & cal but no result pls hlep me thax


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SALMAN said:


> HI
> 
> i am salam from pakistan ,i got a problem my pigeon hen not layying eggs i tried all sort of vita & cal but no result pls hlep me thax


How old is the hen?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

You can check resources section for information, which includes this thread on natural healing. Scroll down and you will find remedies on egg issues. We always recommend you seek out a qualified avian vet first and foremost, but these remedies have worked very effectively on any egg situation- I have used them at times on my hens, until you can get to a vet.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10568

Make sure to isolate her so you can get her on heat and treatment and so you can observe the droppings, don't wait. Time is of the essence as these things can become serious and many times do.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,
> 
> You can check resources section for information, which includes this thread on natural healing. Scroll down and you will find remedies on egg issues. We always recommend you seek out a qualified avian vet first and foremost, but these remedies have worked very effectively on any egg situation- I have used them at times on my hens, until you can get to a vet.
> 
> ...


I could be wrong.....(hope I'm not)......but I don't THINK or didn't get the impression that anything is really WRONG with this hen, except that she doesn't lay eggs anymore. Happens to the best of them.......they don't lay forever and when they stop laying, it's not always because something is wrong...........that's why I asked how old she is. Although age isn't always the reason either. Remember Roosevelt and Bonnie, that I sent to Cricket.......Bonnie was only 5 years old, but she was one of those hens that stayed mated to either a hen or her mate (Roosevelt) 12 months out of the year. If not for that, she would still be here with me, raising babies. At a very young age, she "ran out of eggs"...........so, there's a few different reasons that they stop laying.........


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Another thing that could delay egg laying is stress. Has there been anything bothering the birds at night or have you been giving them a lot of medicine lately? There's a lot of things that could cause stress, but those are two common ones.

Something else...are you sure she's a hen? I had a pigeon once I was SURE was a boy. Then...I changed my mind and thought it was a girl, then back to boy, and now I'm absolutely positive she's the egg layer here. Talk about confusion!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

My first question is how old she is and how long have you had her. Is she in a loft with other birds or kept seperately in an individual cage? how old is her partner.

do u have other birds?

decribe me your loft and the types of birds you have and how many. Are you breeding other pigeons with no problem or os this the first pair you are breeding.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> I could be wrong.....(hope I'm not)......but I don't THINK or didn't get the impression that anything is really WRONG with this hen, except that she doesn't lay eggs anymore.


Hi Renee,

I have a few hens who stopped laying, I understand completely, but I posted the info.....just in case..., because IF IT IS AN egg issue, it needs to be addressed immediately as it rarely gets better by itself.


----------

